# Corpsed Skull for 2010



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

After the past few years sticking with the old paper mache methods, I decided to try out something new for 2010. This was my first attempt at corpsing with Latex and Cotton. Ultimately, I'm pleased with the results, but I see a few things I may do differently on the next few attempts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking festive! I'd invite him for X-mas dinner at my house. Good job.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

This HAS to be the most gorgeous corpsed skull ever! Maybe one of these days someone will get around to creating a sticky thread on corpsed body parts...


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Now that is an excellent way to start the new year! Nice work.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Came out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he looks quite festive and handsome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It came out beautiful, great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Each method of corpsing has its own good and bad points. I like the texture you got with the cotton. I tend to go with the nylon stocking and latex metod most of the time, but have had some good results with latex and toilet paper. Your use of cotton gives a more stringy texturing and would look good on top of either the nylon or tissue. The hair is a nice touch. When to stop has always been the hard part for me. Again, good job and thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful job, and I love the color of stain you chose.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks great, I love the teeth! A lovely touch to your Christmas decor!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

BTW, this looks good as a stage 5 decomp. Have you ever tried a Stage 2 - 4 corpse?


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how these stages rate, but I haven't done any other Latex corpsing work yet. Ive done a few Paper Mache Groundbreakers that would be probably close to what you'd consider Stage 2-4. I posted a few pics in this thread: 2009 Groundbreakers, and several more photos are posted on our website at www.thehauntinggrounds.com


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

Very cool.. nice detail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my God, what did you do to Santa?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, love all the 'stringyness"!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, that is creepy! Nice job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Nice. I like the stringy texture. Do you use cotton batting or cloth? Nice color choice. The addition (subtraction?) of detail on the teeth is nice.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice job ! The teeth look great !


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool nice job


----------

